# Sears Plunge Router Model 315.275110



## Wally99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Members

I just joined today and hope I can get some help with my Router I purchase back in 1998. Its a Sears 3.5 Plunge router model 315.275110. I never turned it on until yesterday. Its been in a box for about 10 years and every now and then I would take it out of the box and look at it. Never had the time until now. Been busy raising my kids but now I have time.

I've been tooling up to build guitars for years and finally I would like to build a router table and install this Sears router in my table.

I understand this isn't the best router for a table but its all I have at this point and I'd like to make it work. I bought it new at Sears and paid $250.00 for it back in 1998. Since then I have read a lot about routers and am aware of all the alternatives if I ever decide to upgrade. Meanwhile this router sure looks as if it can handle anything and is surely well made.

My question is this please. My table is not built yet. Still reviewing plans on the net. I'm simply reading the owners manual and learning how to operate the router. I noticed that when I install a router bit I can't get the depth control knob to turn enough to allow the cutter bit to be positioned inside the sub base. It seems the knob will only turn so far and stop and the router bit remains partially outside the sub base. 

In other words I can't back the cutter inside the sub base. I don't want to force it any further. It has a depth of cut of 2 1/2" according to page 4 of the owners manual. I'm lucky if I can get at least 1" out of the depth control knob. Can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.

I called Sears today for help and was transferred 3 times with no positive results. After giving them the model number they told me they have no record of this router model. I can't believe this. This was Sears top of the line Plunge Router back in 1998 and it weighs in at just about 12.8 pounds.

Does anyone have this router and experienced the same issue. Please help me.

I am pretty well versed in woodworking but totally new to routers.

Thanks and Happy Holiday's to all
Wally275110


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Wally

I took a look at the manual and it shows how to use the router...
Look for the lock on the base...

You may want to read it one more time..I also did post the manual to this thread.. see below

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...*.shcapp3106?modelNumber=315.275110&pop=flush

manual
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0011177.pdf
===

"I called Sears today for help and was transferred 3 times with no positive results. After giving them the model number they told me they have no record of this router model"

Sometimes it's best to side step the people at Sears and look up what you need on line....


=======


Wally99 said:


> Hi Members
> 
> I just joined today and hope I can get some help with my Router I purchase back in 1998. Its a Sears 3.5 Plunge router model 315.275110. I never turned it on until yesterday. Its been in a box for about 10 years and every now and then I would take it out of the box and look at it. Never had the time until now. Been busy raising my kids but now I have time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wally99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Bob

Thanks for helping and thanks for locating the manual online. I have the original owners manual but its good to know where it is online. I'll check the lock on the base again and see if I missed something. I'll get back to you after the holidays on this matter. 
Happy Holidays


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Wally

You're Welcome
I find it essayer to read the manual on the computer screen, _I guess because I can blow it up unlike the hard copy  _sometimes the little parts in the hard copy can be hard to see and that little print..gets smaller ever year 

====



Wally99 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Thanks for helping and thanks for locating the manual online. I have the original owners manual but its good to know where it is online. I'll check the lock on the base again and see if I missed something. I'll get back to you after the holidays on this matter.
> Happy Holidays


----------

